# Revue Tag Heuer Monaco CW2111



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Salut mes chers compatriotes 

Je vous propose de lire ma nouvelle revue sur ma *Tag Heuer Monaco CW2111* de couleur noire.

Moins connue que la classique bleue Steve MacQueen, elle reste une montre très chic et sport.


----------

